# Revenant



## Ryoga74 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Tra meno di tre settimane si assegneranno gli Oscar per la stagione cinematografica appena passata. Tutti gli occhi sono puntati sulla pellicola di *Alejandro González Iñárritu *per scoprire se finalmente questa sarà la volta buona per Di Caprio come vincitore dell'ambita statuetta per il ruolo di milior attore protagonista.
Sono andato settimana scorsa a vedere il film "Revenant" e qui di seguito vi posto la mia recensione fatta sul blog di Tradinet: http://www.tradimento.net/entries/2038-L-ORSO-E-LA-STATUETTA 
ATTENZIONE: se non avete visto il film, vi sconsiglio la lettura per non incorrere in inevitabili SPOILER 
Per chi ha visto il film: che ne pensate? Vi è piaciuto? Merita l'Oscar Di Caprio?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2016)

Visto e piaciuto moltissimo.se Di Caprio fa l'attore per vincere un Oscar io penso che se non lo vince sta volta gli conviene rinunciare.
Non sono una sua fan ma credo che qui si sia superato
Merita anche il regista e la fotografia.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Febbraio 2016)

Visto e piaciuto. Tecnicamente ineccepibile. Inarritu prende la macchina da presa e la porta dentro le teste dei personaggi (e i nasi degli orsi [emoji16] ). Il film non è un capolavoro perché non racconta niente, ma lo fa benissimo. Ad ogni piano sequenza inarritu sembra dire: "guarda quanto sono bravo", ed in effetti bravo è bravo. Peccato che in una cornice meravigliosa non ci sia un quadro degno di tutta questa bravura. 
Riguardo il nostro amico Leo, a sto giro non merita l'Oscar, e probabilmente è per questo che lo vincerà. Ormai è chiaro come il sole che stiamo parlando di un grande attore. Ma se ad un grande attore dai un personaggio piatto, un duro che si trascina nel fango e nella neve per 130 minuti, lui più che sbavare ed ansimare sull'obbiettivo non potrà fare. Quando ha materiale su cui lavorare, Leo sprizza carisma da tutti i pori, si mangia letteralmente la scena (pensate al grande Gatsby o la piccola parte che fa in django unchained). 
A mio avviso in questo film, spicca molto di più Tom hardy come capacità interpretativa. Il suo è forse l'unico personaggio con un minimo di spessore. 

My 2 cents


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Visto e piaciuto. Tecnicamente ineccepibile. Inarritu prende la macchina da presa e la porta dentro le teste dei personaggi (e i nasi degli orsi [emoji16] ). Il film non è un capolavoro perché non racconta niente, ma lo fa benissimo. Ad ogni piano sequenza inarritu sembra dire: "guarda quanto sono bravo", ed in effetti bravo è bravo. Peccato che in una cornice meravigliosa non ci sia un quadro degno di tutta questa bravura.
> Riguardo il nostro amico Leo, a sto giro non merita l'Oscar, e probabilmente è per questo che lo vincerà. Ormai è chiaro come il sole che stiamo parlando di un grande attore. Ma se ad un grande attore dai un personaggio piatto, un duro che si trascina nel fango e nella neve per 130 minuti, lui più che sbavare ed ansimare sull'obbiettivo non potrà fare. Quando ha materiale su cui lavorare, Leo sprizza carisma da tutti i pori, si mangia letteralmente la scena (pensate al grande Gatsby o la piccola parte che fa in django unchained).
> A mio avviso in questo film, spicca molto di più Tom hardy come capacità interpretativa. Il suo è forse l'unico personaggio con un minimo di spessore.
> 
> My 2 cents


Io non lo mai apprezzato così tanto come in questo film
Molto più che in Wolf e in altri
Resto dell'opinione che o ora o mai più


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Visto e piaciuto. Tecnicamente ineccepibile. Inarritu prende la macchina da presa e la porta dentro le teste dei personaggi (e i nasi degli orsi [emoji16] ). Il film non è un capolavoro perché non racconta niente, ma lo fa benissimo. Ad ogni piano sequenza inarritu sembra dire: "guarda quanto sono bravo", ed in effetti bravo è bravo. Peccato che in una cornice meravigliosa non ci sia un quadro degno di tutta questa bravura.
> Riguardo il nostro amico Leo, a sto giro non merita l'Oscar, e probabilmente è per questo che lo vincerà. Ormai è chiaro come il sole che stiamo parlando di un grande attore. Ma se ad un grande attore dai un personaggio piatto, un duro che si trascina nel fango e nella neve per 130 minuti, lui più che sbavare ed ansimare sull'obbiettivo non potrà fare. Quando ha materiale su cui lavorare, Leo sprizza carisma da tutti i pori, si mangia letteralmente la scena (pensate al grande Gatsby o la piccola parte che fa in django unchained).
> A mio avviso in questo film, spicca molto di più Tom hardy come capacità interpretativa. Il suo è forse l'unico personaggio con un minimo di spessore.
> 
> My 2 cents


Beh piccola parte insomma [emoji57] il ruolo di Candyman in Django è molto importante nella storia e DiCaprio nell'ora in cui è in campo ruba la scena a tutti...
Per il resto mi piace molto il tuo punto di vista riguardo Revenant [emoji6] 
Ti è piaciuta la mia recensione sul blog?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2016)

Capolavoro artistico e formale. 
Su un canovaccio che ha il suo archetipo nell'odissea è difficile innestare in modo così denso completo e solenne. Dieci Oscar a Inarritu, per dire.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Febbraio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Beh piccola parte insomma [emoji57] il ruolo di Candyman in Django è molto importante nella storia e DiCaprio nell'ora in cui è in campo ruba la scena a tutti...
> Per il resto mi piace molto il tuo punto di vista riguardo Revenant [emoji6]
> Ti è piaciuta la mia recensione sul blog?


Si, in effetti ho usato "piccola parte" impropriamente. Quello che intendevo dire è che non è lui il protagonista e nemmeno la sua spalla. Ma quando è in scena, gli altri sembrano sparire. 

Ho letto la recensione e la condivido in toto. Del resto io sono un tecnico (non di cinematografia purtroppo) e quando vedo un tecnico che fa le cose fatte bene, non posso che togliermi il cappello. Adoro Inarritu ma ho preferito Birdman a questo Revenant.


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Si, in effetti ho usato "piccola parte" impropriamente. Quello che intendevo dire è che non è lui il protagonista e nemmeno la sua spalla. Ma quando è in scena, gli altri sembrano sparire.
> 
> Ho letto la recensione e la condivido in toto. Del resto io sono un tecnico (non di cinematografia purtroppo) e quando vedo un tecnico che fa le cose fatte bene, non posso che togliermi il cappello. Adoro Inarritu ma ho preferito Birdman a questo Revenant.


Vedi perché siamo in sintonia? Anche io sono un tecnico [emoji4]


----------



## Spot (8 Febbraio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Si, in effetti ho usato "piccola parte" impropriamente. Quello che intendevo dire è che non è lui il protagonista e nemmeno la sua spalla. Ma quando è in scena, gli altri sembrano sparire.
> 
> Ho letto la recensione e la condivido in toto. Del resto io sono un tecnico (non di cinematografia purtroppo) e quando vedo un tecnico che fa le cose fatte bene, non posso che togliermi il cappello. *Adoro Inarritu ma ho preferito Birdman a questo Revenant.*


Decisamente. 
Revenant è un action movie fatto bene, ma a me ha coinvolto poco.
Parlare di vendetta non è poi così facile: è uno di quegli argomenti, a mio avviso, che se non condisci con i dovuti dettagli - a livello di trama, personaggi, etc. - lascia un sapore troppo piatto.
Mentre Di Caprio bravissimo come sempre, ma preferisco le sue performance accanto a Scorsese 
Se lo fanno vincere a sto giro secondo me sarà più per dargli un contentino, povera stella :rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Decisamente.
> Revenant è un action movie fatto bene, ma a me ha coinvolto poco.
> Parlare di vendetta non è poi così facile: è uno di quegli argomenti, a mio avviso, che se non condisci con i dovuti dettagli - a livello di trama, personaggi, etc. - lascia un sapore troppo piatto.
> Mentre Di Caprio bravissimo come sempre, ma preferisco le sue performance accanto a Scorsese
> Se lo fanno vincere a sto giro secondo me sarà più per dargli un contentino, povera stella :rotfl:


Mogliettina [emoji8] te la giro così: sicuri che il tema portante di questo film sia la vendetta? 
L'inquadratura in primo piano finale, che cosa vuole dire allo spettatore?


----------



## oro.blu (8 Febbraio 2016)

Ciao Fratellozzo  bentornato nel forum

....a quanto pare sono l'unica alla quale non è piaciuto :unhappy: .... 

Ma proprio la scena iniziale dell'attacco degli indiani mi ha disgustato e forse sono rimasta su quell'opinione del film senza riuscire a vedere altri aspetti...


----------



## Spot (8 Febbraio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mogliettina [emoji8] te la giro così: sicuri che il tema portante di questo film sia la vendetta?
> L'inquadratura in primo piano finale, che cosa vuole dire allo spettatore?


Ehm... nun lo so...
Non me la ricordo bene...

La butto lì: una sorta di processo di redenzione-liberazione-cosazione?


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ciao Fratellozzo  bentornato nel forum
> 
> ....a quanto pare sono l'unica alla quale non è piaciuto :unhappy: ....
> 
> Ma proprio la scena iniziale dell'attacco degli indiani mi ha disgustato e forse sono rimasta su quell'opinione del film senza riuscire a vedere altri aspetti...


Ciao sorellina [emoji4] 
Ti voglio bene ma non capisci un cazzo di film [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
Scherzi a parte è molto facile non rimanere rapiti da un film come Revenant, perché di cose da far storcere il naso "potrebbe" averne tante. Se lo spettatore non contestualizza i limiti di questa pellicola come necessari per veicolare in maniera efficace il suo messaggio, troverà un film con una trama basilare e personaggi poco caratterizzati. 
Che poi il bello dell'arte è proprio la sua soggettivitá [emoji6]


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ehm... nun lo so...
> Non me la ricordo bene...
> 
> La butto lì: una sorta di processo di redenzione-liberazione-cosazione?


Mmh può darsi...
L'hai letta la mia rece? Ti piace? Ti ci trovi? Ci cosi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Decisamente.
> Revenant è un action movie fatto bene, ma a me ha coinvolto poco.
> Parlare di vendetta non è poi così facile: è uno di quegli argomenti, a mio avviso, che se non condisci con i dovuti dettagli - a livello di trama, personaggi, etc. - lascia un sapore troppo piatto.
> Mentre Di Caprio bravissimo come sempre, ma preferisco le sue performance accanto a Scorsese
> Se lo fanno vincere a sto giro secondo me sarà più per dargli un contentino, povera stella :rotfl:


Un action movie?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scusa, non è in discussione il gusto personale, ma....un action movie direi proprio di no.


----------



## Lucrezia (8 Febbraio 2016)

*C'ho il blocco*

So che devo vederlo prima degli Oscar, così come mi manca ancora qualche film, però ho proprio un blocco. Lo guarderò più per dovere che per piacere e infatti continuo a rimandarlo :facepalm: Ho fiducia illimitata per Inarritu e sono curiosissima di vedere questa famosa fotografia con luce naturale,  però di Caprio non lo tollero più.  Da un lato spero vinca l'oscar, così magari si calma.
Per il resto sono come sempre arrabbiata perché non riesco mai a vedere al cinema tutti i film prima della premiazione.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2016)

Quest'anno sono stata fortunata nella scelta dei film. 
Il ponte delle Spie
Carol
Revenant

In compenso ho visto: La grande scommessa. Mezza sala che dormiva.


----------



## Spot (8 Febbraio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mmh può darsi...
> L'hai letta la mia rece? Ti piace? Ti ci trovi? Ci cosi?


Ci coso parecchio 
Mi trovi d'accordo soprattutto sui personaggi-non personaggi che più che altro incarnano pulsioni.
Ma non ho capito ancora il nesso 



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un action movie?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scusa, non è in discussione il gusto personale, ma....un action movie direi proprio di no.


A me sapeva di quello più che di altro.
Magari non ci ho preso, ma non ti scuso manco per il cazzo


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ci coso parecchio
> Mi trovi d'accordo soprattutto sui personaggi-non personaggi che più che altro incarnano pulsioni.
> Ma non ho capito ancora il nesso
> 
> ...


Non vi è un vero e proprio nesso. IMHO grande come una casa, credo che il rappresentare pulsioni anziché personaggi più caratterizzati serviva a non distogliere dalla vera protagonista del film: la natura brutale e spietata che si ribella all'avidità dell'uomo. 
Loro sono cacciatori di pelle, non sono semplici commercianti. Sono coloro che hanno sterminato fino quasi all'estinzione i bufali nel Nuovo Continente. È un orso che lascia in fin di vita Hugh, non gli indiani. 
Ma in questo genere di film, dove si accusa l'uomo di perpetrare violenza alla natura, di solito la natura si prende la sua rivincita. Qui è Hugh (che è la perseveranza dell'uomo contro la natura) a vincere. E quel primo piano del suo sguardo poco c'entra secondo me con la vendetta riscossa, sembra quasi un affermazione dell'uomo che vince la morte, vince il freddo, vince su tutto...


----------



## Lucrezia (8 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quest'anno sono stata fortunata nella scelta dei film.
> Il ponte delle Spie
> Carol
> Revenant
> ...



Ma come mai tutta questa gente che mi dice di aver dormito? Io l'ho trovato geniale, e impeccabile sotto ogni punto di vista


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> A me sapeva di quello più che di altro.
> Magari non ci ho preso, ma non ti scuso manco per il cazzo


Un action movie per me è Taken, ad esempio. 
Gli action movie, che non disdegno assolutamente, per me sono film da intrattenimento.

In questo io ho visto grande simbolismo in alcune scene, nel senso che la cura dell'immagine non era solo un esercizio stilistico fine a se stesso.
Per questo secondo me il film ha perso qualsiasi connotato da action movie.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ma come mai tutta questa gente che mi dice di aver dormito? Io l'ho trovato geniale, e impeccabile sotto ogni punto di vista


Troppo tecnico per chi non è del settore. È sicuramente ben fatto ma io ho visto uscire gente prima della fine.
La coppia di fianco a me credo abbia divorziato per quanto lei era incazzata per la scelta del film che aveva fatto lui


----------



## Juanpalambrond (8 Febbraio 2016)

Non è esattamente un film di intrattenimento, come può esserlo una commedia, ma anche un action movie di supereroi marvel. Per questo la gente è andata via prima della fine.

Se è per questo, la coppia accanto a me ha abbandonato la sala anche durante la visione di cloud atlas. Film che a me è piaciuto al punto di procurarmi il romanzo e divorarlo in 3 giorni. [emoji28]


----------



## brenin (9 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quest'anno sono stata fortunata nella scelta dei film.
> Il ponte delle Spie
> Carol
> Revenant
> ...


Peccato, film che alza il sipario su uno dei tanti crimini finanziari organizzati e (mal)diretti oltreoceano.... e le cui conseguenze le abbiamo poi pagate tutti noi,più o meno direttamente. Però devo anche riconoscere che interessa molto di più a chi opera nello specifico settore,per un "non addetto ai lavori" riconosco possa essere noioso o pesante.


----------



## brenin (9 Febbraio 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ma come mai tutta questa gente che mi dice di aver dormito? Io l'ho trovato geniale, e impeccabile sotto ogni punto di vista


Mi associo, e comunque film che fa riflettere..... pensiamo solo ad esempio alle società di rating dello zio Sam.... che continuano imperterrite a fare porcate inenarrabili !


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Peccato, film che alza il sipario su uno dei tanti crimini finanziari organizzati e (mal)diretti oltreoceano.... e le cui conseguenze le abbiamo poi pagate tutti noi,più o meno direttamente. Però devo anche riconoscere che interessa molto di più a chi opera nello specifico settore,per un "non addetto ai lavori" riconosco possa essere noioso o pesante.


io non l'ho trovato noioso, pesante in alcuni punti si ma proprio per il gergo usato non arriva a tutti.
E' sicuramente ben interpreto e girato ma "faticoso" da seguire


----------



## brenin (9 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> io non l'ho trovato noioso, pesante in alcuni punti si ma proprio per il gergo usato non arriva a tutti.
> E' sicuramente ben interpreto e girato ma "faticoso" da seguire


Di pane in frasca, " Little sister " uscito a gennaio e snobbato da tutti.... gran bel film !

http://www.mymovies.it/film/2015/umimachidiary/


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2016)

Il prossimo sarà: Perfett sconosciuti. Almeno due risate me le faccio


----------



## Nicka (9 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il prossimo sarà: Perfett sconosciuti. Almeno due risate me le faccio


Ma è un film horror!!!


----------



## brenin (9 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il prossimo sarà: Perfett sconosciuti. Almeno due risate me le faccio


Streaming o sala ? e poi penso/immagino  sia molto "pertinente" con tante tematiche qui discusse.....


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma è un film horror!!!


Perchè?


----------



## Nicka (9 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè?


No no, terrificante!!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Streaming o sala ? e poi penso/immagino  sia molto "pertinente" con tante tematiche qui discusse.....


Sala. Infatti mi diverte proprio per la tematica


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma è un film horror!!!


E anche abbastanza irreale. [emoji2]
Ma non nel senso che non potrebbe mai succedere una cosa del genere.
Secondo me perché nel caso non succederebbe nulla di quello che si ipotizza nella sceneggiatura.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E anche abbastanza irreale. [emoji2]
> Ma non nel senso che non potrebbe mai succedere una cosa del genere.
> Secondo me perché nel caso non succederebbe nulla di quello che si ipotizza nella sceneggiatura.


Secondo me succederebbe, a parte salvare il numero dell'amante sotto Steve Jobs 
Il problema è che è da scemi prestarsi a quel gioco se sai cosa può succedere


----------



## Nicka (9 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me succederebbe, a parte salvare il numero dell'amante sotto Steve Jobs
> Il problema è che è da scemi prestarsi a quel gioco se sai cosa può succedere


Sarebbe da scemi anche tirarsi indietro se il gruppo è così affiatato...
Diciamo che per me è un gioco scemo a prescindere...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sarebbe da scemi anche tirarsi indietro se il gruppo è così affiatato...
> Diciamo che per me è un gioco scemo a prescindere...


E lo so, infatti da ammazzare è chi lo propone


----------



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao sorellina [emoji4]
> Ti voglio bene ma non capisci un cazzo di film [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> Scherzi a parte è molto facile non rimanere rapiti da un film come Revenant, perché di cose da far storcere il naso "potrebbe" averne tante. Se lo spettatore non contestualizza i limiti di questa pellicola come necessari per veicolare in maniera efficace il suo messaggio, troverà un film con una trama basilare e personaggi poco caratterizzati.
> Che poi il bello dell'arte è proprio la sua soggettivitá [emoji6]



Fratellozzo...ti avevo risposto ma la risposta è andata perduta....maledetto cellulare....

Io lo so che tu ci tieni molto all'aspetto tecnico/scenografico dei films, ma io proprio se sotto non c'è una trama interessante, intelligente e/o sorprendente mi addormento....
Quindi evidentemente non capisco un cazzo.....


----------



## Ryoga74 (9 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Fratellozzo...ti avevo risposto ma la risposta è andata perduta....maledetto cellulare....
> 
> Io lo so che tu ci tieni molto all'aspetto tecnico/scenografico dei films, ma io proprio se sotto non c'è una trama interessante, intelligente e/o sorprendente mi addormento....
> Quindi evidentemente non capisco un cazzo.....


Ma no, semplicemente ti sei fatta una bella dormita [emoji6] 
Scherzi a parte, è assolutamente comprensibile il motivo per cui non ti sia piaciuto...


----------



## passante (9 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ....a quanto pare sono l'unica alla quale non è piaciuto :unhappy: ....
> 
> ...


no, manco a me è piaciuto. e non so come possa prendere un oscar il buon leo che per 120 minuti ha avuto sempre la stessa faccia e detto solo "ghhhhhh... ghhhhhhhhhhh"


----------



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> no, manco a me è piaciuto. e non so come possa prendere un oscar il buon leo che per 120 minuti ha avuto sempre la stessa faccia e detto solo "ghhhhhh... ghhhhhhhhhhh"


Grazie....grazie.....grazie.... Mi sentivo un esclusa!!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2016)

Devo avere visto un altro film


----------



## Ryoga74 (9 Febbraio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> no, manco a me è piaciuto. e non so come possa prendere un oscar il buon leo che per 120 minuti ha avuto sempre la stessa faccia e detto solo "ghhhhhh... ghhhhhhhhhhh"




Momento...

Si può discutere sulla qualità del film, sul suo spessore e persino se la caratterizzazione del personaggio di Huggs non permetta a Di Caprio di portare la recitazione ai livelli (eccelsi) ottenuti in Shutter Island o in Django Unchainted.
Ma dire che per 120 minuti il buon Leo faccia sempre la stessa faccia proprio no...


----------



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Momento...
> 
> Si può discutere sulla qualità del film, sul suo spessore e persino se la caratterizzazione del personaggio di Huggs non permetta a Di Caprio di portare la recitazione ai livelli (eccelsi) ottenuti in Shutter Island o in Django Unchainted.
> Ma dire che per 120 minuti il buon Leo faccia sempre la stessa faccia proprio no...


Non lo so...dormivo:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (9 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non lo so...dormivo:rotfl::rotfl:


:facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2016)

*per chi ha figli adolescenti*

Ho visto su Sky Il mondo di Jonas. Guardatelo con i figli.


----------



## Lucrezia (9 Febbraio 2016)

passante ha detto:


> no, manco a me è piaciuto. e non so come possa prendere un oscar il buon leo che per 120 minuti ha avuto sempre la stessa faccia e detto solo "ghhhhhh... ghhhhhhhhhhh"


Negli ultimi anni, secondo me, le performance di di Caprio sono state alterate dalla sempre più palese disperazione di vincere un Oscar, che trasudava da ogni ruolo rendendo imperfetti lavori altrimenti  ottimi. In the Revenant si respira ancora di più questa nota fastidiosa che per me è una pecca attoriale. Ciò nonostante, ha fatto cose strazianti per questo ruolo e suppongo che verrà premiato per questo. Specialmente perché la maggior parte dei votanti sono attori e possono immedesimarsi nella fatica fisica e psicologica che ha intrapreso laddove altri avrebbero rinunciato . Quindi...spero in quest'oscar perché quest'uomo possa rilassarsi e tornare finalmente normale (forse) per i prossimi film a venire. 

Ho visto invece Figlio di Saul e dichiaro che, può piacere o no ma è certamente un film che passerà alla storia


----------



## Ryoga74 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Negli ultimi anni, secondo me, le performance di di Caprio sono state alterate dalla sempre più palese disperazione di vincere un Oscar, che trasudava da ogni ruolo rendendo imperfetti lavori altrimenti  ottimi. In the Revenant si respira ancora di più questa nota fastidiosa che per me è una pecca attoriale. Ciò nonostante, ha fatto cose strazianti per questo ruolo e suppongo che verrà premiato per questo. Specialmente perché la maggior parte dei votanti sono attori e possono immedesimarsi nella fatica fisica e psicologica che ha intrapreso laddove altri avrebbero rinunciato . Quindi...spero in quest'oscar perché quest'uomo possa rilassarsi e tornare finalmente normale (forse) per i prossimi film a venire.
> 
> Ho visto invece Figlio di Saul e dichiaro che, può piacere o no ma è certamente un film che passerà alla storia


Interessante punto di vista  però non capisco a quali film tu ti riferisca riguardo la recitazione "forzata" che avrebbe peggiorato il loro valore intrinseco...
Wolf of Wall Street è un film con un mare di difetti, e di sicuro l'ultimo dei problemi è la eccellente recitazione di Leo.
In Django è un co-protagonista, e onestamente ritengo il film un assoluto capolavoro western (molto molto meglio di Hateful Eight, che se ho tempo recensirò sempre nel blog) il suo Candyman è un personaggio semplicemente perfetto. 
In Inception (altro film bellissimo che vorrei recensire, tempo tiranno) probabilmente recita un filo sopra le righe, ma di certo non pregiudica un film semplicemente bellissimo.


----------



## Lucrezia (10 Febbraio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Interessante punto di vista  però non capisco a quali film tu ti riferisca riguardo la recitazione "forzata" che avrebbe peggiorato il loro valore intrinseco...
> Wolf of Wall Street è un film con un mare di difetti, e di sicuro l'ultimo dei problemi è la eccellente recitazione di Leo.
> In Django è un co-protagonista, e onestamente ritengo il film un assoluto capolavoro western (molto molto meglio di Hateful Eight, che se ho tempo recensirò sempre nel blog) il suo Candyman è un personaggio semplicemente perfetto.
> In Inception (altro film bellissimo che vorrei recensire, tempo tiranno) probabilmente recita un filo sopra le righe, ma di certo non pregiudica un film semplicemente bellissimo.


Ciao. Lungi da me ovviamente dire che le sue interpretazioni rovinano i film. Volevo dire che questa ansia da prestazione palesemente lo distrae in alcuni momenti e risulta palese l'autocompiacimento per la prestazione che sta eseguendo. Autocompiacimento teoricamente, completamente giustificato ma che in scena uccide le performance perché distrae l'attore dall'umiltà necessaria a svolgere il suo lavoro ad alti livelli. Esempio altro: Clint Eastwood è immenso ma Changeling,  ad esempio, aveva lo stesso difetto (il film in toto. Angelina Jolie non per colpa sua, ma per un difetto di scrittuna e regia). In Wolf of Wall Street,  di Caprio ha fatto delle scelte attoriali magistrali; poi però nella scena in cucina sotto effetto di droghe, è emerso di nuovo l'auto-giudizio, ed infatti tu non vedevi un tizio drogato,  ma pensavi, ecco di Caprio che si sta meritando l'oscar. Cioè, qualsiasi cosa tu veda, è difficile che lui riesca a farti dimenticare che sta facendo i salti mortali per prendere una statuetta, con tutto che stiamo ovviamente a trovare il capello dentro l'eccellenza. Ma infatti io sono molto pignola 
(Ps non ho visto django, ancora. The hateful eight,  l'ho amato da morire fino ad un certo punto,  poi mi è caduto negli ultimi due capitoli. Che dici?)


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ciao. Lungi da me ovviamente dire che le sue interpretazioni rovinano i film. Volevo dire che questa ansia da prestazione palesemente lo distrae in alcuni momenti e risulta palese l'autocompiacimento per la prestazione che sta eseguendo. Autocompiacimento teoricamente, completamente giustificato ma che in scena uccide le performance perché distrae l'attore dall'umiltà necessaria a svolgere il suo lavoro ad alti livelli. Esempio altro: Clint Eastwood è immenso ma Changeling,  ad esempio, aveva lo stesso difetto (il film in toto. Angelina Jolie non per colpa sua, ma per un difetto di scrittuna e regia). In Wolf of Wall Street,  di Caprio ha fatto delle scelte attoriali magistrali; poi però nella scena in cucina sotto effetto di droghe, è emerso di nuovo l'auto-giudizio, ed infatti tu non vedevi un tizio drogato,  ma pensavi, ecco di Caprio che si sta meritando l'oscar. Cioè, qualsiasi cosa tu veda, è difficile che lui riesca a farti dimenticare che sta facendo i salti mortali per prendere una statuetta, con tutto che stiamo ovviamente a trovare il capello dentro l'eccellenza. Ma infatti io sono molto pignola
> (Ps non ho visto django, ancora. The hateful eight,  l'ho amato da morire fino ad un certo punto,  poi mi è caduto negli ultimi due capitoli. Che dici?)


A me sembra invece che Di Caprio sia sempre impegnato a non essere bello.


----------



## Lucrezia (10 Febbraio 2016)

*Brunetta*

Anche, forse. Però non fa mai ruoli in cui deve imbruttirsi  orrendamente. Secondo me gli scoccerebbe


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Febbraio 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ciao. Lungi da me ovviamente dire che le sue interpretazioni rovinano i film. Volevo dire che questa ansia da prestazione palesemente lo distrae in alcuni momenti e risulta palese l'autocompiacimento per la prestazione che sta eseguendo. Autocompiacimento teoricamente, completamente giustificato ma che in scena uccide le performance perché distrae l'attore dall'umiltà necessaria a svolgere il suo lavoro ad alti livelli. Esempio altro: Clint Eastwood è immenso ma Changeling,  ad esempio, aveva lo stesso difetto (il film in toto. Angelina Jolie non per colpa sua, ma per un difetto di scrittuna e regia). In Wolf of Wall Street,  di Caprio ha fatto delle scelte attoriali magistrali; poi però nella scena in cucina sotto effetto di droghe, è emerso di nuovo l'auto-giudizio, ed infatti tu non vedevi un tizio drogato,  ma pensavi, ecco di Caprio che si sta meritando l'oscar. Cioè, qualsiasi cosa tu veda, è difficile che lui riesca a farti dimenticare che sta facendo i salti mortali per prendere una statuetta, con tutto che stiamo ovviamente a trovare il capello dentro l'eccellenza. Ma infatti io sono molto pignola
> (Ps non ho visto django, ancora. The hateful eight,  l'ho amato da morire fino ad un certo punto,  poi mi è caduto negli ultimi due capitoli. Che dici?)


Ciao 
Sarai anche pignola, ma dimostri notevoli conoscenze in ambito cinematografico e la tua critica sulle recenti performance recitative di Di Caprio è davvero interessante. Non so però questo punto di vista quanto sia influenzato dal sapere che l'attore è alla disperata ricerca del suggello alla splendida carriera recitativa. Voglio dire: se non sapessi che ci fosse in ballo l'ossessione per la statuetta, saresti lo stesso così critica nel giudicare le sue interpretazioni? Se ci pensi anche noi siamo condizionati inevitabilmente dalle nostre nozioni in merito quando guardiamo un film: se a un certo punto della storia scorgiamo Sean Penn, sappiamo per certo che sarà un personaggio importante del film, perchè conoscendone talento e cachet non sarà mai relegato a ruolo di comparsa 
E così quello che tu vedi come ostentazione recitativa volta all'affermazione del proprio talento, io lo vedo come un geniale modo di destare lo spettatore sopraffatto dalla cacofonica orgia di tette culi e droga del film di Scorsese  perchè a mio modo di vedere la linea di demarcazione tra i nostri punti di vista è davvero sottile.

Riguardo l'ultimo film di Tarantino, mi trovi pienamente d'accordo, tanto che ti invito a breve a leggere nel blog cosa ne penso  
A tal proposito, piaciuta la mia rece di Revenant? lo so che i nostri punti di vista divergono, ma mi piacerebbe sapere il tuo parere...
e guarda al più presto Django Unchainted, è davvero un gran bel film


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Anche, forse. Però non fa mai ruoli in cui deve imbruttirsi  orrendamente. Secondo me gli scoccerebbe


Veramente ha fatto la sua figura in Vaticano, ma non ha mantenuto le promesse dell'adolescenza e della giovinezza.

Sembra che però resti convinto di essere troppo bello e accentua espressioni sgradevoli.


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ha fatto la sua figura in Vaticano, ma non ha mantenuto le promesse dell'adolescenza e della giovinezza.
> 
> Sembra che però resti *convinto di essere troppo bello* e accentua espressioni sgradevoli.




...beh proprio brutto non pare eh  altrimenti noialtri ci possiamo direttamente buttare _sottantreno_


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> View attachment 11333
> 
> ...beh proprio brutto non pare eh  altrimenti noialtri ci possiamo direttamente buttare _sottantreno_



ma dai con quegli occhioni...tu sei molto meglio
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2016)

Pensavo che non ho la vostra preparazione per la critica di un film vero anche che per me il cinema e la musica sono mezzi che mi devono procurate emozioni. Quindi "giudico" un film in base a quello che mi smuove, esattamente come per la musica. Chi se ne frega se gli accordi sono sempre gli stessi o se alcune battute di un film non sono perfette l'importante é che mi emozionino
E questo di Caprio lo ha fatto più che in tutti gli altri suoi film
Quindi: Oscar


----------



## Juanpalambrond (10 Febbraio 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ciao. Lungi da me ovviamente dire che le sue interpretazioni rovinano i film. Volevo dire che questa ansia da prestazione palesemente lo distrae in alcuni momenti e risulta palese l'autocompiacimento per la prestazione che sta eseguendo. Autocompiacimento teoricamente, completamente giustificato ma che in scena uccide le performance perché distrae l'attore dall'umiltà necessaria a svolgere il suo lavoro ad alti livelli. Esempio altro: Clint Eastwood è immenso ma Changeling,  ad esempio, aveva lo stesso difetto (il film in toto. Angelina Jolie non per colpa sua, ma per un difetto di scrittuna e regia). In Wolf of Wall Street,  di Caprio ha fatto delle scelte attoriali magistrali; poi però nella scena in cucina sotto effetto di droghe, è emerso di nuovo l'auto-giudizio, ed infatti tu non vedevi un tizio drogato,  ma pensavi, ecco di Caprio che si sta meritando l'oscar. Cioè, qualsiasi cosa tu veda, è difficile che lui riesca a farti dimenticare che sta facendo i salti mortali per prendere una statuetta, con tutto che stiamo ovviamente a trovare il capello dentro l'eccellenza. Ma infatti io sono molto pignola
> (Ps non ho visto django, ancora. The hateful eight,  l'ho amato da morire fino ad un certo punto,  poi mi è caduto negli ultimi due capitoli. Che dici?)




Quoto. Negli ultimi film che ha girato Leo è in continuo overacting. In Wolf of wall street, non solo la scena sotto l'effetto di droghe ma anche tutti i monologhi davanti ai suoi dipendenti. Come ha scritto anche Ryoga, quel film ha un sacco di difetti ma la recitazione estrema e sopra le righe ci sta. Scorsese racconta di un mondo fatto di eccessi e l'interpretazione "eccessiva" di Leo è assolutamente pertinente. 

Che poi in Revenant ci sarebbero da tenere in considerazione tutti i retroscena. Pare che Inarritu abbia costretto la troupe a girare in condizioni estreme. Ho letto che ad un certo punto delle riprese c'è stato un ammutinamento e si dice che Tom Hardy abbia addirittura accarezzato il nostro Alejandro con le nocche delle dita . Se questo è vero l'oscar a Leo non glielo toglie nessuno quest'anno. 

P.S. Non andate a vedere il remake di Point Break! Se ci tenete ad avere un bel ricordo dell'originale, risparmiatevi questo scempio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque avete identificato il film con l'attore, alla faccia degli esperti.
Pensate che per me quella parte poteva farla chiunque altro ( potrebbero aver recitato anche a parti invertite il Buono e il Cattivo) e non sarebbe cambiata la sostanza che fa di questo film un capolavoro.


----------



## brenin (10 Febbraio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> View attachment 11333
> 
> ...beh proprio brutto non pare eh  altrimenti noialtri ci possiamo direttamente buttare *sottantreno*


Che non sia Trenord però.....


----------



## Juanpalambrond (10 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Comunque avete identificato il film con l'attore, alla faccia degli esperti.
> Pensate che per me quella parte poteva farla chiunque altro ( potrebbero aver recitato anche a parti invertite il Buono e il Cattivo) e non sarebbe cambiata la sostanza che fa di questo film un capolavoro.


Ma è ovvio che poteva farla chiunque altro. Non si tratta di un personaggio scritto con dovizia di particolari. A me è sembrato uno stereotipo delineato a grandi linee con il pennarellone. Stessa cosa per il ragazzino. Diverso è il cattivo, che è tale solo per necessità e per spirito di autoconservazione. 
La vera protagonista del film è la natura, ed è proprio quella cui vengono dedicate le scene e le inquadrature più belle.

Queste sono le mancanze che non me lo fanno definire un capolavoro. A questo punto sarei curioso di sapere perchè tu lo definisca tale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che poteva farla chiunque altro. Non si tratta di un personaggio scritto con dovizia di particolari. A me è sembrato uno stereotipo delineato a grandi linee con il pennarellone. Stessa cosa per il ragazzino. Diverso è il cattivo, che è tale solo per necessità e per spirito di autoconservazione.
> La vera protagonista del film è la natura, ed è proprio quella cui vengono dedicate le scene e le inquadrature più belle.
> 
> Queste sono le mancanze che non me lo fanno definire un capolavoro. A questo punto sarei curioso di sapere perchè tu lo definisca tale.


Perché la cosa importante del cinema è l'immagine. E, come dicevo, la bravura di un regista sta nel saper formare immagini che riportino a significati simbolici ulteriori e risveglino nello spettatore quello che già sa in modo nuovo ed emozionante.
La trama è quella dall'odissea e l'abbiamo vista in centinaia di film, così come i personaggi. 
Ma le immagini di Inarritu io non le avevo mai viste. Eppure è stato come tornare a casa, dove per casa intendo le mie conoscenze di storia, arte (Caravaggio) letteratura ( Dante).


----------



## Juanpalambrond (10 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché la cosa importante del cinema è l'immagine. E, come dicevo, la bravura di un regista sta nel saper formare immagini che riportino a significati simbolici ulteriori e risveglino nello spettatore quello che già sa in modo nuovo ed emozionante.
> La trama è quella dall'odissea e l'abbiamo vista in centinaia di film, così come i personaggi.
> Ma le immagini di Inarritu io non le avevo mai viste. Eppure è stato come tornare a casa, dove per casa intendo le mie conoscenze di storia, arte (Caravaggio) letteratura ( Dante).


Sono d'accordo. Una delle cose importanti del cinema è l'immagine. Il cinema è raccontare qualcosa attraverso le immagini. Ma la scrittura, la sceneggiatura è altrettanto importante. La creazione di un impianto di personaggi verosimili che si muovono all'interno di una trama (possibilmente) interessante è altrettanto importante. 
La regia di Inarritu non si discute, ma vuoi mettere il dramma interiore del personaggio di Keaton in Birdman? Il rapporto con la figlia Emma Stone? I personaggi di Edward Norton e Naomi Watts? 
Non me la sento di definirlo capolavoro. Inarritu ha mostrato cose che nessuno ha mai mostrato, ma non ha raccontato molto.


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Febbraio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Quoto. Negli ultimi film che ha girato Leo è in continuo overacting. In Wolf of wall street, non solo la scena sotto l'effetto di droghe ma anche tutti i monologhi davanti ai suoi dipendenti. Come ha scritto anche Ryoga, quel film ha un sacco di difetti ma la recitazione estrema e sopra le righe ci sta. Scorsese racconta di un mondo fatto di eccessi e l'interpretazione "eccessiva" di Leo è assolutamente pertinente.
> 
> Che poi in Revenant ci sarebbero da tenere in considerazione tutti i retroscena. Pare che Inarritu abbia costretto la troupe a girare in condizioni estreme. Ho letto che ad un certo punto delle riprese c'è stato un ammutinamento e si dice che Tom Hardy abbia addirittura accarezzato il nostro Alejandro con le nocche delle dita . Se questo è vero l'oscar a Leo non glielo toglie nessuno quest'anno.
> 
> P.S. Non andate a vedere il remake di Point Break! Se ci tenete ad avere un bel ricordo dell'originale, risparmiatevi questo scempio.


Grazie per la precisazione e gli aneddoti sul film [emoji6] 

Tranquillo, del nuovo Point Break ho visto il trailer (cosa che odio, visto che spoilerano trama e personaggi, ma quando vai al cinema ti vengono imposti) e non avevo la minima intenzione di dargli una sola chance [emoji23] 
Tra l'altro questa moda dei reboot ad Hollywood spero finisca al più presto: Total Recall, Terminator Genesys, Robocop, Tartarughe Ninja... Uno peggio dell'altro, meno male che c'è ancheTarantino, il suo Django sì che un reboot coi controcazzi [emoji57]


----------



## Lucrezia (11 Febbraio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao
> Sarai anche pignola, ma dimostri notevoli conoscenze in ambito cinematografico e la tua critica sulle recenti performance recitative di Di Caprio è davvero interessante. Non so però questo punto di vista quanto sia influenzato dal sapere che l'attore è alla disperata ricerca del suggello alla splendida carriera recitativa. Voglio dire: se non sapessi che ci fosse in ballo l'ossessione per la statuetta, saresti lo stesso così critica nel giudicare le sue interpretazioni? Se ci pensi anche noi siamo condizionati inevitabilmente dalle nostre nozioni in merito quando guardiamo un film: se a un certo punto della storia scorgiamo Sean Penn, sappiamo per certo che sarà un personaggio importante del film, perchè conoscendone talento e cachet non sarà mai relegato a ruolo di comparsa
> E così quello che tu vedi come ostentazione recitativa volta all'affermazione del proprio talento, io lo vedo come un geniale modo di destare lo spettatore sopraffatto dalla cacofonica orgia di tette culi e droga del film di Scorsese  perchè a mio modo di vedere la linea di demarcazione tra i nostri punti di vista è davvero sottile.
> 
> ...


Ciao. Non è solo questo.  Di Caprio non mi ha mai convinta al cento per cento. In revenant non ho potuto fare a meno di pensare tutto il tempo, che ci fossero molti attori che avrebbero fatto un lavoro migliore. Tom Hardy contribuisce molto di più a rendere il film interessante, e non a causa di personaggio: se fosse stato lui ad impersonare il protagonista, sarebbe stato un altro film. Questo protagonista e' moscio, non si capisce cosa voglia fino a quando non è la sceneggiatura stessa a dircelo. Il pubblico avrebbe dovuto provare una forma empatia per il personaggio: è un uomo che lotta per la sopravvivenza, istinto che abbiano tutti, e che si è visto ammazzare davanti moglie e figli, cosa che possiamo capire tutti. Anzi di solito sono gli espedienti narrativi classici con cui si costringe il pubblico a farsi un piantino di commozione, ma in questo caso, oltre a non essere credibile che i due personaggi siano padre e figlio, è difficile sentire il senso del lutto genitoriale in di Caprio, il quale è un bravo attore, ma non è adatto a questo ruolo, non lo sostiene e non ha quella qualità di 'lotta e desiderio di sopravvivenza' in sé. 
Ciò detto, passo al film: la fotografia è pazzesca, la regia magnifica con movimenti di camera bellissimi,  la natura da guardare per ore. Un bel film. Qualche strano buco, presumo di montaggio, che rende confuso il senso del tempo che passa e lo spazio. Tom Hardy pazzesco. Anche l'attore che fa il capitano di cui non ricordo il nome. Buon ritmo, buona sceneggiatura.  Ho preferito molto di più Birdman. Ma ho adorato che Inarritu abbia sperimentato qualcosa di tanto diverso e che sia arrivato a tanto per farlo bene. Apprezzo la resistenza e l'amore per il progetto che è stata necessaria da parte di tutti per portarlo a termine.


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Febbraio 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ciao. Non è solo questo.  Di Caprio non mi ha mai convinta al cento per cento. In revenant non ho potuto fare a meno di pensare tutto il tempo, che ci fossero molti attori che avrebbero fatto un lavoro migliore. Tom Hardy contribuisce molto di più a rendere il film interessante, e non a causa di personaggio: se fosse stato lui ad impersonare il protagonista, sarebbe stato un altro film. Questo protagonista e' moscio, non si capisce cosa voglia fino a quando non è la sceneggiatura stessa a dircelo. Il pubblico avrebbe dovuto provare una forma empatia per il personaggio: è un uomo che lotta per la sopravvivenza, istinto che abbiano tutti, e che si è visto ammazzare davanti moglie e figli, cosa che possiamo capire tutti. Anzi di solito sono gli espedienti narrativi classici con cui si costringe il pubblico a farsi un piantino di commozione, ma in questo caso, oltre a non essere credibile che i due personaggi siano padre e figlio, è difficile sentire il senso del lutto genitoriale in di Caprio, il quale è un bravo attore, ma non è adatto a questo ruolo, non lo sostiene e non ha quella qualità di 'lotta e desiderio di sopravvivenza' in sé.
> Ciò detto, passo al film: la fotografia è pazzesca, la regia magnifica con movimenti di camera bellissimi,  la natura da guardare per ore. Un bel film. Qualche strano buco, presumo di montaggio, che rende confuso il senso del tempo che passa e lo spazio. Tom Hardy pazzesco. Anche l'attore che fa il capitano di cui non ricordo il nome. Buon ritmo, buona sceneggiatura.  Ho preferito molto di più Birdman. Ma ho adorato che Inarritu abbia sperimentato qualcosa di tanto diverso e che sia arrivato a tanto per farlo bene. Apprezzo la resistenza e l'amore per il progetto che è stata necessaria da parte di tutti per portarlo a termine.


siamo di parere diverso su Di Caprio, ma trovo interessantissimo il tuo punto di vista sulla sua scelta come ruolo di protagonista del film. Per il resto quoto in toto. Su quale sia meglio tra Birdman e Revenant, io trovo che la scelta sia squisitamente dovuta alla soggettività di chi vede i due film, perché entrambi (imho) li trovo di qualità eccelsa...
Grazie [emoji4]


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

non intervengo in merito al film perchè ancora non l'ho visto   dura un sacco e andremo domenica pomeriggio.

Di Caprio a me piace parecchio, è un grande attore che cerca di combattere con l'etichetta del belloccio adolescenziale anni '90 che gli è stata appiccicata dopo "Romeo&Juliet" e "Titanic". Quoto Brunetta, cerca in tutti i modi di non fare "il bello".

recentemente ho visto "Shutter Island" e l'ho trovato eccezionale. Così come in "Nessuna verità" ed altri..

sono curiosa di vederlo qui


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non intervengo in merito al film perchè ancora non l'ho visto   dura un sacco e andremo domenica pomeriggio.
> 
> Di Caprio a me piace parecchio, è un grande attore che cerca di combattere con l'etichetta del belloccio adolescenziale anni '90 che gli è stata appiccicata dopo "Romeo&Juliet" e "Titanic". Quoto Brunetta, cerca in tutti i modi di non fare "il bello".
> 
> ...


In Shutter Island, nel ruolo da protagonista, trovo che sia in assoluto la sua migliore interpretazione...


----------



## Lucrezia (11 Febbraio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> In Shutter Island, nel ruolo da protagonista, trovo che sia in assoluto la sua migliore interpretazione...


Anche in Revolutionary Road mi era piaciuto...e in The aviator.


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Febbraio 2016)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Anche in Revolutionary Road mi era piaciuto...e in The aviator.


Vero [emoji4] e anche in "Prova a Prendermi" è bravissimo, e in un film sui poeti maledetti di cui non ricordo il titolo, dove interpreta Rimbaud...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2016)

Insisto con un concetto: ma le emozioni?
No perchè va bene la regia, l'interpretazione, la fotografia ecc ecc ma a me sembra che dai vostri interventi manchi totalmente quello che il film vi ha mosso o lasciato


----------



## brenin (11 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Insisto con un concetto: ma le emozioni?
> No perchè va bene la regia, l'interpretazione, la fotografia ecc ecc ma a me sembra che dai vostri interventi manchi totalmente quello che il film vi ha mosso o lasciato


Premetto che non ho visto il film, però condivido appieno quando parli di emozioni.... o spunti di riflessione, o totale coinvolgimento e così via.... se non ci sono emozioni cosa ci lascia altrimenti un film ?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho visto il film, però condivido appieno quando parli di emozioni.... o spunti di riflessione, o totale coinvolgimento e così via.... se non ci sono emozioni cosa ci lascia altrimenti un film ?


Alla fine credo che sia proprio un modo diverso di vedere un film o di ascoltare una canzone
Facemmo un discorso simile sulla musica tempo fa.
Io credo che un conto sia la critica e un altra l'opinione su un film.
Cioè se leggessi le critiche di Ryoga (che sono apprezzabilissime e da esperto) non mi aiuterebbero a decidere se vedere o no un film.


----------



## brenin (11 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Alla fine credo che sia proprio un modo diverso di vedere un film o di ascoltare una canzone
> Facemmo un discorso simile sulla musica tempo fa.
> Io credo che un conto sia la critica e un altra l'opinione su un film.
> Cioè se leggessi le critiche di Ryoga (che sono apprezzabilissime e da esperto) non mi aiuterebbero a decidere se vedere o no un film.


A proposito di Ryoga ( che ringrazio ) e del bel post pubblicato sul Blog.... dal quale riporto alcuni estratti :
- ...una trama banale e lineare 
- personaggi con lo spessore di una carta velina 
- La storia di per sè non ha davvero molti spunti di riflessione, è di una piattezza disarmante
- è l'immagine che la fa da padrona,  e solo con quelle che si sviluppa il racconto

Letto quanto sopra penso proprio che non ci farò "una malattia" se me lo perdo,quello evidenziato per me sono elementi "indispensabili" affinchè un film mi " dica " o " lasci " qualcosa.


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Vero [emoji4] e anche in "Prova a Prendermi" è bravissimo, e in un film sui poeti maledetti di cui non ricordo il titolo, dove interpreta Rimbaud...


Poeti dall'inferno... vero, grande interpretazione..


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Poeti dall'inferno... vero, grande interpretazione..


brava [emoji4] bel film, devo recuperarlo...


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

scusate, io non ho visto ancora il film ma, domanda seria: Tom Hardy? che mi dite del mio Tom?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> A proposito di Ryoga ( che ringrazio ) e del bel post pubblicato sul Blog.... dal quale riporto alcuni estratti :
> - ...una trama banale e lineare
> - personaggi con lo spessore di una carta velina
> - La storia di per sè non ha davvero molti spunti di riflessione, è di una piattezza disarmante
> ...


Ecco io invece se me lo fossi persa ne sarei dispiaciutissima ma se avessi letto prima la penserei come te
Io sono uscita entusiasta, l'ho raccontato  a tutti. Molti di quelli con cui ne ho parlato ci sono andati e all'uscita avevano il mio stesso entusiasmo.


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> A proposito di Ryoga ( che ringrazio ) e del bel post pubblicato sul Blog.... dal quale riporto alcuni estratti :
> - ...una trama banale e lineare
> - personaggi con lo spessore di una carta velina
> - La storia di per sè non ha davvero molti spunti di riflessione, è di una piattezza disarmante
> ...


Non voleva essere un invito alla visione, ma uno spunto di riflessione per chi lo ha già visto. Infatti ho premesso qui al primo post di evitare la lettura del mio pezzo sul blog a chi ancora il film non l'ha visto [emoji6] e hai ragione, quell'estratto da te postato era una provocazione verso chi ha apprezzato la pellicola (io in primis, l'ho adorato) [emoji4] 


banshee ha detto:


> scusate, io non ho visto ancora il film ma, domanda seria: Tom Hardy? che mi dite del mio Tom?


Sono sicuro che ti piacerà la sua performance [emoji6] non ti dico altro per non rovinarti nulla...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non voleva essere un invito alla visione, ma uno spunto di riflessione per chi lo ha già visto. Infatti ho permesso qui al primo post di evitare la lettura del mio pezzo sul blog a chi ancora il film non l'ha visto [emoji6] e hai ragione, quell'estratto da te postato era una provocazione verso chi ha apprezzato la pellicola (io in primis, l'ho adorato) [emoji4]


Non l'ho colta la provocazione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> scusate, io non ho visto ancora il film ma, domanda seria: Tom Hardy? che mi dite del mio Tom?


Fantastico [emoji2]


----------



## Lucrezia (11 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Insisto con un concetto: ma le emozioni?
> No perchè va bene la regia, l'interpretazione, la fotografia ecc ecc ma a me sembra che dai vostri interventi manchi totalmente quello che il film vi ha mosso o lasciato


Del film mi ha affascinato la bellezza della natura. E mi ha lasciata sconcertata l'immagine di così tante diverse popolazioni che si trucidano a vicenda senza nemmeno fare fronte comune nella paura. Non ho avuto altre sensazioni che mi aspettavo, come il forte senso della lotta per la sopravvivenza, in diversa misura rispetto all'uomo e alla natura. La natura,  nonostante dipinta come ostile,  è stato invece l'unico elemento che mi è stato caro: la purezza incontaminata dei paesaggi, la bellezza della luce e la.sensazione che il paesaggio in sé contenesse anche sempre la soluzione, la cura  alle privazioni che lui stesso poneva.


----------



## Nicka (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ok...alla fine ce l'ha fatta...


----------



## brenin (29 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok...alla fine ce l'ha fatta...


Sai che mi ha fatto molto più piacere l'Oscar a Morricone,grande Maestro.... il riconoscimento a Di Caprio mi è sembrato qualcosa di "scontato", visto il gran battage dei media....


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Troppo contenta 
Bella la sua reazione, saltato sul palco e strappato dalle mani della "valletta" l'Oscar prima ancora che lo desse a Jullianne Moore 
Era terrorizzato cambiassero idea


----------



## Nicka (29 Febbraio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Sai che mi ha fatto molto più piacere l'Oscar a Morricone,grande Maestro.... il riconoscimento a Di Caprio mi è sembrato qualcosa di "scontato", visto il gran battage dei media....


A prescindere dall'ultimo film e dal battage dei media io credo che se lo sia meritato...
E' giovane, se aspettava quello alla carriera non ce lo levavamo più dalle scatole...


----------



## Bender (5 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok...alla fine ce l'ha fatta...


ma questo lo avete visto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sheva07 (6 Marzo 2016)

Il film mi è piaciuto parecchio, sono anche molto felice per l'oscar vinto da Di Caprio, perché è un attore pazzesco... Però secondo me lo meritava molto di più in "The Wolf of Wallstreet" non voglio far la parte del rompi palle, ma in sto film recita bene, ok. Ma 3/4 del film li passa a far versi sopra una barella...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Marzo 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Il film mi è piaciuto parecchio, sono anche molto felice per l'oscar vinto da Di Caprio, perché è un attore pazzesco... Però secondo me lo meritava molto di più in "The Wolf of Wallstreet" non voglio far la parte del rompi palle, ma in sto film recita bene, ok. *Ma 3/4 del film li passa a far versi sopra una barella..*.


Non ho visto il film ma questa tua descrizione sintetica mi ha fatto sorridere


----------

